
Show HN: ESign Forms via Ad-Hoc WiFi Network - darienbc
https://www.wiforms.com/
======
darienbc
I built this to solve a specific use case where in-person signing is required
but internet access is restricted or unavailable. This also addresses problems
with signers who can't or don't want to confirm their email address -- the
audit trail info includes the MAC address and name of the signer's cell phone
(among other things). I'm just starting out here so any feedback on any aspect
of this project is totally appreciated.

